# 09/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Aug 16, 2010)

Alright folks, I'm baggin' the idea I had for this week since it was color related, too. Don't want to have the themes so similar for too long. With that said, if anyone has any suggestions for themes, please send me a private message with your ideas. I'm honestly racking my brain as I type this trying to come up with a good one for this week that's not color related... 

While I'm thinking I'll include the link to the rules:

~>Rules Here<~

Ok, I think this will be a great one for this crowd. I think most of us love old, country stuff and probably love it in this condition better than "new" stuff... so this week's theme is:

WEATHERED

Since I can't really think of any great tips for photographing weathered items I'll just include a link to the definition of the term. Maybe someone will go off of the definition and get really creative on this one.  Simple is good too, though. Something as simple as a rusty piece of metal, or faded wood would be fine. 

Weathered - Merriam Webster Online

I can't wait to go looking for a shot for this one. 

Week #9 is on!


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have the perfect subject down the road from the house, great challenge subject.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2010)

When I saw the theme several ideas popped into my head so I got out early this morning and got to work mushin the button.


I found this old styroform decoy many years ago while hunting and packed it home and set it up as a yard ornament. I think it fits into the "WEATHERED" challenge  

I like the theme BT nice choice  should be some good stuff show up


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 17, 2010)

*Weathered*

A SIMPLE WORD WITH A POWERFUL MEANING.This Bible and I have weathered many a storm it's cover is missing and it's binder is torn.My hair is a thinning and as I struggle to read the words with in I always find a new beginning and never The End.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 17, 2010)

Great shot Mike! 

NWCO... Excellent take on the theme!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 17, 2010)

Guys ,those are some fantastic shots.This is a great subject to shoot.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 17, 2010)

I brought this old fence post home a few years ago from WV.  My grandfather built the fence more than 100 years ago.  It stands in the corner of my hunting room.  It has some wonderful character.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I was on the fence about which pic I was going to submit.  The picture down the road didn't turn out like I wanted, so I decided to submit this one.

(altered in color, texture, composition, or form by such exposure or by artificial means) 

I used this definition and came up with this picture, Boy if these ladies could talk...


----------



## carver (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow guys,great shots those things sure look the part


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 18, 2010)

awesome shots yall !!! i am looking for my opportunity still !!!


----------



## carver (Aug 18, 2010)

This is from a old cemetery close to the Governor's mansion. I find peace in old cemeteries. I wonder about the people there and how hard their lifes must have been.How long they lived.And loved. JERRY


----------



## carver (Aug 18, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> I brought this old fence post home a few years ago from WV.  My grandfather built the fence more than 100 years ago.  It stands in the corner of my hunting room.  It has some wonderful character.



Thats a cool tribute to your grandfather DJ( I also like the bobcat)


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 19, 2010)

carver said:


> Thats a cool tribute to your grandfather DJ( I also like the bobcat)



Thanks Jerry.  I was his sidekick on the farm.  Until the day he died, I was the only person in the family that he ever let drive his car.  Sure do miss him - hope I can be half the grandfather that he was!
I'll try to post a closer shot of the cat - the mount turned out great!   So did your photo - love to look at the old markers and the stories they hold.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2010)

Some neat stuff you guys have come up with and really NICE shots   Love the stories behind them also


----------



## Smokey (Aug 19, 2010)

It's only taken me 9-weeks to play along.
Here's my Version of "WEATHERED"  It is Toi, our 26 year Arabian mare.  She looks kind of "weathered" and I often wonder how many rain storms like the one that just passed before I took the picture that she has "weathered" in her 26 years.


----------



## Boodiddle (Aug 19, 2010)

cool pics


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Smokey said:


> It's only taken me 9-weeks to play along.
> Here's my Version of "WEATHERED"  It is Toi, our 26 year Arabian mare.  She looks kind of "weathered" and I often wonder how many rain storms like the one that just passed before I took the picture that she has "weathered" in her 26 years.



Never too late, and by the way great shot of a fine mare.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2010)

Smokey said:


> It's only taken me 9-weeks to play along.
> Here's my Version of "WEATHERED" It is Toi, our 26 year Arabian mare. She looks kind of "weathered" and I often wonder how many rain storms like the one that just passed before I took the picture that she has "weathered" in her 26 years.


 

Why Smokey ya fooled me I figured when I saw you had posted one it would be of your "WEATHERED" old face 

Glad ya finally decided to join in and it is a good picture of "WEATHERED"


----------



## Browtine (Aug 19, 2010)

We're getting some great entries again this week! Love some of the takes on the theme! I still haven't had time to go find a shot myself, but I can't wait. 

And Mike brought up a good take on the theme. I actually expected someone to post up a shot of a weathered face, or ummm hand (Feral, you listenin' bro?  ) shot for this one. Could still happen, but I'm surprised it hasn't already.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 19, 2010)

i am listenin' bro but my week of night shifts has been keepin' me away from humans !!!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 20, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> i am listenin' bro but my week of night shifts has been keepin' me away from humans !!!



Been there, done that... totally understand!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 20, 2010)

So I am talking to my wife yesterday and we were talking about our ideas for this challenge. She said "To bad your not here I could just take a picture of your face" She likes to call me old since I turned 30. 

I am still looking for my shot this week. The ones so far are great. I love the old fence post.

Jason


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 20, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> i am listenin' bro but my week of night shifts has been keepin' me away from humans !!!



I also know what you mean, I've been working shift work for almost 15 years now, and that is enough to make someone "weathered".


----------



## cornpile (Aug 20, 2010)

*Old Firetruck*

Wish I could have gotten a full frontal shot.Where it was setting made it impossible.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 20, 2010)

cornpile said:


> Wish I could have gotten a full frontal shot.Where it was setting made it impossible.



I'd love to have that thing!!! And the money to restore it!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 20, 2010)

Cool shot Cornpile!  I bet that thing would crank right up!


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Aug 21, 2010)

Great shots so far! This was a great topic. 

I went to Monte Berico to get my pics and finally decided on this pic.


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Aug 21, 2010)

USbowhuntr said:


> So I am talking to my wife yesterday and we were talking about our ideas for this challenge. She said "To bad your not here I could just take a picture of your face" She likes to call me old since I turned 30.
> 
> I am still looking for my shot this week. The ones so far are great. I love the old fence post.
> 
> Jason


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 21, 2010)

*MrsUSbowhunter* said:


> Great shots so far! This was a great topic.
> 
> I went to Monte Berico to get my pics and finally decided on this pic.



Wonderful perspective!  Bet you have a lot of neat opportunities there!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 21, 2010)

I had a hard time choosing a shot this week. Had a few that I'd like to use. I will probably make a separate thread and share a couple other shots I took. I went to my family's old furniture manufacturing plant to get a shot for this week's theme. EVERYTHING in and around there is weathered! It has been closed down for YEARS and not touched for the most part. I love that place! 

Anyway, I think this shot of the paint on the bottom front cover of a huge old band saw truly fits the definition of weathered. I'd say it has been altered in appearance by the atmosphere over the years.  You can also see that it's still covered in saw dust. The textures and smells in this place are AWESOME! I love industrial places anyway though...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 22, 2010)

this week was particularly difficult for me, not in subjects, but in time !  i finally grabbed a few minutes to shoot and the closest weathered subject was one of my reclaimed river rocks. this has seen it all !


----------



## MURFF (Aug 22, 2010)

*Train in Vain*

Ok I finally had a chance to get in on this deal. Lets see how long I can hang in now. It was hard to choose what to put in. I think this was the most weathered I could find to shoot.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 22, 2010)

Now thats a cool train......


----------



## quinn (Aug 22, 2010)

Great shots every one!There's still alittle time for a nice weathered face!I'm still to young to do mine!Here's mine.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 23, 2010)

*weathered*

is me sorry BT for the extra post


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Aug 23, 2010)

^^Very nice!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2010)

Folks we got some really good stuff this week and I'm sure others like me may have burnt out a few brain cells tryin to come up with an idea  but I would just like to invite others to join us in the fun and that's just what this is FUN no competion no winners (we're all winners in this challenge just by havin fun) remember the idea is just to see what other come up with on the same theme so get out mush the button and have fun with us


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2010)

NWCO said:


> is me sorry BT for the extra post


 

I'm so glad you posted that shot it's just to COOL!!!! Looks like the kind of person I could sit down with and talk to.


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 23, 2010)

This has apparently been in the yard for quite some time.


----------



## xs5875 (Aug 23, 2010)

Took me a while to find the time to shoot..this is an old plow I have in my front yard.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, that wraps up this week's thread. We had some great entries this week! Now I've gotta come up with a theme for week 10. Hmmm...


----------

